# Mb sprinter



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

Anyone have one of the new Mercedes sprinters? I know the older dodge sprinters had a lot of problems and rusted out quickly it seemed. I'm currently beginning to think about getting one but they are extremely pricey. I also considered a kuv body van but fuel mileage is crap. And I can get the longer sprinter and put a back seat in for the lil guy.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

A friend has one. He lives in San Fran. Asked him about fuel mileage and he said he doesn't pay attention. WtF I said. It is less than a year old. No problems and he really likes it.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm sure I see a MB Vito on the road earlier when I was driving around. It was in the distance but dam im almost certain it was one. I whileback they were talking about brining them here.


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

BCConstruction said:


> I'm sure I see a MB Vito on the road earlier when I was driving around. It was in the distance but dam im almost certain it was one. I whileback they were talking about brining them here.


What's the Vito?


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

Just looked it up mini sprinter. I like the full hieght cargo area. City decks sprinters kind of made me start looking at them. Thought they stopped but I guess it was dodge that quit making them. Friend of mine had one. Great mileage but it was a POS. constantly breaking down started rusting within 2 years. I'm just wondering if the Benz ones are any better?


----------



## renov8r (Feb 16, 2013)

I've considered a sprinter van myself. However, I've noticed that they are rust buckets and over priced. Not willing to spend nor can I afford the cost of a used one because they still have high resale. I do fear that they could be dangerous on high speed roads with the full size roof.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Caranddriver maginze talk about the new models for 2014 . Like lower suspension for better mpg .


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

renov8r said:


> I've considered a sprinter van myself. However, I've noticed that they are rust buckets and over priced. Not willing to spend nor can I afford the cost of a used one because they still have high resale. I do fear that they could be dangerous on high speed roads with the full size roof.


I have a 2011 sprinter high top 170wb, older T1N sprinters had rust problems newer ones as far as I know do not. I get 20-22 mpg around town, wind is definitely not a problem. Lots of power, great ride. Only problems so far has been the EGR valve which sticks sometimes and they don't like to be left idling for a long time like most newer diesels.

Considering a friend of mine was looking at a 2wd ford pickup for $55k I don't feel it to be that overpriced. They hold their value very well. I think the great fuel mileage and power is a huge plus for me.
The ford version is due to be out in a year I think. Don't know price though.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

I have Dodge’s 1 - gas motor low top with 200k + and 1 - dsl with 140k high top. 
Both 07 140wheel base, 2500. Bought used. I average about a $1000/yr knock on wood with maintenance / repairs. 
My gas motor get about 12 in city. The dsl gets 18 -/+ we drive 95% in the city hence the name City Decks. Hwy is higher. 
There the best thing since slice bread. Both of then are extensively custom tricked out shelving that holds almost 4pages of inventory. Both are 1/owner clean car fax serviced at dealer and traded in at same dealer for later models. I did the math 100X’s but just justify the cost of brand new one considering we only drive about 8-12k yr. 
The gas model had cpl of rust spots which was sanded and touched up. Didn’t really care considering they are both wrapped with our logos.

Dodge Freight-liner MB are all 100% MG under the hood. All parts are MB My Gas is even all MB although I suspect it’s Dodges v6 killer motor that’s in there new Dodge Promaster. Either way there both dealer serviced and well maintained. 
my 2cents:


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

CITY DECKS INC said:


> I have Dodge’s 1 - gas motor low top with 200k + and 1 - dsl with 140k high top.
> Both 07 140wheel base, 2500. Bought used. I average about a $1000/yr knock on wood with maintenance / repairs.
> My gas motor get about 12 in city. The dsl gets 18 -/+ we drive 95% in the city hence the name City Decks. Hwy is higher.
> There the best thing since slice bread. Both of then are extensively custom tricked out shelving that holds almost 4pages of inventory. Both are 1/owner clean car fax serviced at dealer and traded in at same dealer for later models. I did the math 100X’s but just justify the cost of brand new one considering we only drive about 8-12k yr.
> ...



Do you have pics of the interior?


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I have an 08 and it's been good to me for 2 1/2 yrs. It went in twice, once for something related to the EGR and the second time was a glow plug issue-both were covered under warranty. 

Mileage is around 16-17 depending on the temps outside and how I drive it, very consistent. I keep it loaded-probably around 7500-8000lbs depending on the job. Would recommend the 3500 for a little extra weight capacity if you load lumber and take carry it to the site. Mine is decked out w/ shelving/storage, stuff I built. 

I've read that the sprinters which have custom colors are better in not getting rust. My sliding door has a different sheen to it-my guess is it was repaired/replaced before I bought the van, but it's showing some rust issues on the leading edge of the door (from where I have damaged the paint). 

I'm really happy with it.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

72chevy4x4 said:


> I have an 08 and it's been good to me for 2 1/2 yrs. It went in twice, once for something related to the EGR and the second time was a glow plug issue-both were covered under warranty.
> 
> Mileage is around 16-17 depending on the temps outside and how I drive it, very consistent. I keep it loaded-probably around 7500-8000lbs depending on the job. Would recommend the 3500 for a little extra weight capacity if you load lumber and take carry it to the site. Mine is decked out w/ shelving/storage, stuff I built.
> 
> ...


Got any picts????
Mine are posted on CT under the trailer thread that was started by Bcc


----------

